# Mowing pastures??!



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

uhm.... it's GRASS.

Grass is SUPPOSED to be mowed. If you don't mow it, it will cease to grow or you'll end up with horridly, long deadish ick. Mowing also reduces weeds which you don't want. 

There are two kinds of property where I live, those who leave theirs untouched or kinda grazed and it's long, mostly dead and ick and then theirs mine, mowed on a regular basis, thick and green. Same grass, same amount of rain.... the difference is mowing!

Oh and mowing reduces mice!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Mowing a pasture promotes good growth, your horse will have more grazing. No need to worry.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Whew! That's a relief!
I had no idea of these things. I know people mow their lawns, I do, but other than that I've never heard of grass just being mowed for any reason other than the aesthetics of a home owner. 
Hah, I'm such a n00b. 

I look forward to seeing it come back, I miss it and it's only been a matter of hours. hahaha

Thanks for letting me in on this "secret"!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it will be okay.. but yes thinking about all the critters that have possibly died is sad.. but life goes on.

So excited for your Miss Lady to get here!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Mowing also helps minimize the amount of insects, mainly Mosquitos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I mow most of my pasture area, because they can't graze it down enough. I rotate the two smaller pastures and it gets kept down sufficiently. I put them in when the grass gets over 4" and take them off when it gets down to 2" or less. The large pasture I bushhog and use it when the growth rate slows so the the 3 acre pastures get a break to catch up.

Keeping the grass cut or sufficiently grazed cuts down on weeds and gives you better pasture.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You need to mow because if the weeds get to tall they sprout seeds and slowly take over the pasture. Also, horses prefer shorter grass because it's sweeter which promotes more even grazing and therefore more grass for them to choose from (in theory).


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Mowing fields does two things reduces weeds , creates even grazing oh and reduces the chances of ticks. okay so 3 things lol
I mow my big fields all the time. I used to have a huge issue with ... dang it whats that yellow wild flowers that are bad for horses anyways cutting reduces that. Its a good thing.

TRR


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^ butter cups
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Ya between golden rods and butter cups they were a menice to me. I had to till all of one field and replant grass.

TRR


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^Might need to apply some lime if you are dealing with buttercups, TRR. 

Like others have said, there are a few reasons to mow pastures. I just did mine last week, it's looks so much nicer and cutting the weeds lets the grass underneath them thrive.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The state agricultural agent told me the single best thing you can do for your pasture is mow it.

Mowing helps keep weeds under control and keeps the grass growing.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if you need to mow that is a good thing. Means one more month without buying hay. Its when you dont need to mow you should worry.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So true Joe. We've had a dry year so far, I am so very thankful mine are thriving enough to need mowed. I left 2 of ours untouched until last week, made good cattle hay for friends - they did the work and had 20 acres to bale for free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Who knew! This is all so very educational and I feel so much better about the grass being "gone" now! I'm excited to watch it grow back and see this "miracle" occur! :lol:

On the adorable side of things, I just went up there to check on Lacey and the little old people who own the property left a rubbermaid bin, labeled with "Lacey's Treats", filled with apples and carrots next to the gate. 
They are TOO CUTE.


----------

